# Question about Buying Wyndham Resale in Hawaii



## J-Katt (Oct 27, 2010)

We just got back from our vacation in Oahu at the Wyndham Beachwalk and went through the sales presentation.  We've been thinking about buying Wyndham points through resale and wanted to experience a Wyndham resort first.  We really like Hawaii and plan on going back at least every other year.

We were wondering about buying at a Wyndham resort in Hawaii.  According to the salesperson, there are benefits to owning with Wyndham in Hawaii that are not available to other Wyndham owners.  I wanted to know if this is true with all the Wyndham resorts in Hawaii?  I've been browsing and the only resorts that seem to be affordable are on the Big Island.  

Our salesperson was trying to sell us Wyndham Bali Hai in Kauai and of course the Beachwalk in Oahu.

Anyway, if anyone owns in Hawaii would like to reply we would greatly appreciate it!

Mahalo!


----------



## siesta (Oct 27, 2010)

Points are points and can be used anywhere in the wyndham catalog 10 months out, and at your home resort 13 months out (Called ARP).  Hawaii MF are usually the highest of them all, so it makes more sense to buy the amount of points you want with the cheapest possible MF.  The only reason you should buy Hawaii is if you need the ARP to book week 51/52, holiday weeks consistently etc.

When looking at MF, beware of new resorts that are still in sales mode that may be subsidizing MF to keep them low and attractive.

When purchasing off ebay, get your timeshare for < $100 (if not a $1) and free closing. 

Only thing you get from buying in hawaii is an exchange account with trading places.

Link to Wyndham Member Directory


----------



## am1 (Oct 27, 2010)

You would belong to Outrigger and TPI if you owned in Hawaii.  Not sure what benefit that is but would have access to more resorts.


----------



## lily28 (Oct 28, 2010)

If I purchased wyndham in Hawaii via resale, do I get the outrigger resorts and trading place membership?  thanks


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Oct 28, 2010)

I believe you do but I think you have to purchase at specific wyndham resorts to get into outrigger. Also take a look at outrigger resorts because they are fairly high point resorts and you can only use your points at the "outrigger" resorts (ie beachwalk) to stay at the exclusive outrigger resorts. So you may need to own 500,000 - 650,000 points for a week at some of those resorts. You are not allowed to pool, borrow or anything like that as far as I know. Just something to keep in mind but being able to access the outrigger resorts would be nice since I think some of them are actually beach front. 

Jason


----------



## J-Katt (Oct 28, 2010)

Thank you!  It was the exchange account with Trading Places, and the Outrigger.  

And yes the Maint Fees were very low.

Thanks so much for everyone's help!


----------



## New2time (Oct 29, 2010)

Newbie here....so, if you are not a member of the OUTRIGGER, then you cannot reserve at an OUTRIGGER resort if you are a regular wyndham points owner, is that correct?


----------



## learnalot (Oct 29, 2010)

New2time said:


> Newbie here....so, if you are not a member of the OUTRIGGER, then you cannot reserve at an OUTRIGGER resort if you are a regular wyndham points owner, is that correct?



That is correct.  But you can pay cash to stay there if you want.


----------



## New2time (Oct 29, 2010)

soo...you call wyndham to find out the rate? Or is it online? to pay cash, I mean?

Is it reasonable? Anyone know?


----------



## learnalot (Oct 29, 2010)

New2time said:


> soo...you call wyndham to find out the rate? Or is it online? to pay cash, I mean?
> 
> Is it reasonable? Anyone know?



No you wouldn't go through Wyndham.  In that case, you would be reserving a room directly from Outrigger, which is a hotel/resort chain. Travelocity is showing a nightly rate of $189 at Poipu for the week of Feb 12 - 19, 2011.  The points are VERY high if you are a member of the Outrigger club and able to reserve through Wyndham.  The cash rate is almost certainly a better price.


----------



## Teddy555 (Nov 3, 2010)

From the developer at the sales presentation in Waikiki beach walk, it appeared that "owning" in Hawaii afforded a great deal of benefits not available to others in the wyndham program. Is that true? I was thinking of buying direct from them given the 2 for 1 exchange should I want to stay in other parts of the country or Europe. PLUS all the benefits they add because its direct through them as opposed to resale I suppose.

Does anyone think it's a good idea to buy here at Waikiki beach walk from wyndham directly? I'm also a NEWBIE so I apologize - I'm still trying to understanding how the whole thing works. I'm here now and wondering if I should buy fast before I leave. They told me that I can't buy outside of Hawaii if I want hawaii.


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Nov 4, 2010)

*Information About Outrigger Resort Club by Wyndham*

To get information about the Outrigger Resort Club by Wyndham go to the link provided below. It will take you to the on-line Wyndham Directory.  Once there you will see in the center of the tool bar the words:  *Cover 1* with a white background.

Put your cursor just in front of the letter *C* and delete the words: *Cover 1*.  Once the white space is clear type in *344 - 345*. Then to the right of the white box put your cursor on the first righthand arrow ("go to next page".) By going to the next page you are taken immediately to pages 346 - 347 which is the beginning of the Directory section on Outrigger Resort Club by Wyndham.  After enlarging the page so that it is readable you can read that page and then go to the next and so-on. 

Link: Wyndham On-line Directory


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Nov 4, 2010)

*Information About Trading Places International (TPI)*

To get information about *Trading Places International *go to the link provided below. It will take you to the on-line Wyndham Directory. Once there you will see in the center of the tool bar the words: *Cover 1* with a white background.

Put your cursor just in front of the letter *C* and delete the words: *Cover 1*. Once the white space is clear type in *296 - 297*. After enlarging the page so that it is readable you can read what the directory has to say about TPI at the top righthand side of page 297. 

Link: Wyndham On-line Directory

To go to TPI's website use this link:  http://www.tradingplaces.com/


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Nov 4, 2010)

Teddy555 said:


> From the developer at the sales presentation in Waikiki beach walk, it appeared that "owning" in Hawaii afforded a great deal of benefits not available to others in the wyndham program. Is that true? I was thinking of buying direct from them given the 2 for 1 exchange should I want to stay in other parts of the country or Europe. PLUS all the benefits they add because its direct through them as opposed to resale I suppose.
> 
> Does anyone think it's a good idea to buy here at Waikiki beach walk from wyndham directly? I'm also a NEWBIE so I apologize - I'm still trying to understanding how the whole thing works. I'm here now and wondering if I should buy fast before I leave. They told me that I can't buy outside of Hawaii if I want hawaii.



Don't buy from the developer. If you want access to outrigger you are going to need 500,000+ points which will run at least $50,000. you can get the same resort on ebay with closing costs for less than $1,000. You aren't missing out on anything close to the cost savings of buying resale. Take a look at Ebay. If I remember correctly when I looked yesterday there was a beachwalk up there for under $600. 

Jason


----------



## mishugana (Feb 11, 2011)

siesta said:


> Points are points and can be used anywhere in the wyndham catalog 10 months out, and at your home resort 13 months out (Called ARP).  Hawaii MF are usually the highest of them all, so it makes more sense to buy the amount of points you want with the cheapest possible MF.  The only reason you should buy Hawaii is if you need the ARP to book week 51/52, holiday weeks consistently etc.
> 
> When looking at MF, beware of new resorts that are still in sales mode that may be subsidizing MF to keep them low and attractive.
> 
> ...


Do you get TP on a resale?


----------



## siesta (Feb 12, 2011)

mishugana said:


> Do you get TP on a resale?


if you own  at an eligible hawaiian ts, then you can get a trading places account


----------



## mike5734 (Mar 6, 2014)

*"Do you get TP on a resale?"*

TPI is not transferable on a resale. I know from experience because I bought a resale and contacted TPI and they told me so.


----------



## uscav8r (Mar 8, 2014)

mike5734 said:


> TPI is not transferable on a resale. I know from experience because I bought a resale and contacted TPI and they told me so.



Did you ask if you could pay an annual fee to join? 

This would be similar to Worldmark RCI or II memberships not transferring on resale (these are limited to developer Travelshare accounts), but resale owners can pay RCI or II separately for membership.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 8, 2014)

siesta said:


> Points are points and can be used anywhere in the wyndham catalog 10 months out, and at your home resort 13 months out (Called ARP).  Hawaii MF are usually the highest of them all, so it makes more sense to buy the amount of points you want with the cheapest possible MF.  The only reason you should buy Hawaii is if you need the ARP to book week 51/52, holiday weeks consistently etc.
> 
> When looking at MF, beware of new resorts that are still in sales mode that may be subsidizing MF to keep them low and attractive.
> 
> ...



Hawaii mf /week is high, but the rate per 1000 points is low, especially at Bali Hai

and dont be swayed by that old wives tale of developers subsidizing mf, first of all its not true, and secondly Wyndham didnt develop Bali Hai. but the big reason   the Bali Hai maintenance fee rate is so low, is that the points required to stay there is so high....do the math


----------



## jebloomquist (Mar 9, 2014)

*TPI & Outrigger Contracts*

I have only casually watched this thread, and have seen some things that are correct, and a few things that I questioned. So, I decided to call Trading Places International, and to get its understanding of what it means to buy resale into Hawaii.

The person at TPI suggested that the terms of my contract with Wyndham would determine if TPI benefits would transferred upon the resale of any qualifying Hawaii property. So, I dug out my contract.

This is what it states.

"The seller (meaning Wyndham) will enroll and pay your initial Trading Places International ("TPI") Premier Access membership fee for your first three (3) years of ownership, and you understand that you have the option of continuing the TPI Premier Access membership by paying the applicable renewal fee directly to TPI. You further understand that confirming some types of reservations through. TPI requires an exchange fee, which is listed in the TPI Premier Access Directory and is subject to change. "Bonus Weeks' made available through TPI require an exchange fee."

That is all that is states.

I believe that TPI will welcome anyone who wants to join and pay the membership fee, so therefore transferability isn't a question. The Hawaii benefit is that TPI will grand two exchanges for the deposit of one Hawaii property. The first exchange is the regular return exchange which has to be used in two years. The second, a bonus exchange, must be used in one year and has additional fees attached. I am not certain, but I think that TPI will take many different properties from any owner who wants to make a deposit. Furthermore, I think that TPI will welcome the Hawaiian deposits and offer the bonus regardless of how the property was acquired.

Outrigger is a somewhat different situation. My contract states the following:

The Outrigger Resort ClubTM is a feature of the CLUB WYNDHAM Plus exchange program offered by CLUB WYNDHAM Plus. Outrigger Hotel and Resorts and its affiliated companies are not the developer of, and have no liability or responsibility for, the condominium, the plan, the CLUB WYNDHAM Plus exchange program, or any other time share plan, condominium, or product offered by the seller.

There is a addendum which states the following:

"OUTRIGGER RESORT CLUB ELIGIBILITY
IMPORTANT INFORMATION
The Outrigger Resort Club (ORC) is a premium portfolio of benefits in the CLUB WYNDHAM Plus Exchange Program that is available to owners of ORC eligible timeshare interests. The ORC eligible timeshare projects consist of the Wyndham Hawaii Resorts that are further identified in the CLUB WYNDHAM Plus Member's Directory.
Since CLUB WYNDHAM Plus members can own property at multiple locations, some of which locations are ORC eligible and some of which are not, the following information is being provided to clarify ORC eligibility requirements.

1. ORC membership is extended only to owners of timeshare interests located at ORC eligible properties.  ORC eligible properties are limited to specific properties, all of which are currently located in Hawaii.  ORC eligibility applies to the property and not to an individual.

2. The ORC benefits extend only to the points associated with the ORC eligible property and do not apply to non-ORC property. EXAMPLE: CLUB WYNDHAM Plus member owns two separate timeshare interests, each of which has been allocated 250,000 points. One interest is ORC eligible and one is not, therefore, while this CLUB WYNDHAM Plus member has a total of 500,000 points to use within CLUB WYNDHAM Plus, only 250,000 of these points can be used for ORC benefits.

3. If you are an ORC member and subsequently purchase an additional interest of non-ORC eligible property, the ORC benefits will not apply to the new purchase.

4. If you are a CLUB WYNDHAM Plus member of non-ORC eligible property and make an additional purchase of ORC eligible property, the ORC benefits apply to only the ORC property being purchased and do not apply to the non-ORC eligible property.

5. If you trade an ORC eligible property for a non-ORC eligible property, you lose the ORC eligibility to the property being traded. Likewise, if you trade or sell all of your ORC eligible property, you will no longer have ORC membership status.

Outrigger Hotels and Resorts and its affiliated companies are not developers of any timeshare plan, any condominium, any exchange program or other product offered by Wyndham, and Outrigger is not an affiliate of Wyndham.

No, 1272IRev. 3-09"

Nothing states anything about how points were acquired. So, for me the bottom line here is that Club Wyndham Plus points from ORC eligible properties should be usable at Outrigger Hotels and Resorts regardless of how they were acquired.

For those of you who read all of this, you get an "A".

Jim


----------



## Bigrob (Mar 9, 2014)

I read all of it and appreciate you taking the time to dig up the information and post it for us.


----------



## zora (Mar 20, 2014)

Thank you Jim.  That was very informative.
In your opinion, is TPI worth the cost of membership?


----------



## lcml11 (Mar 20, 2014)

Bigrob said:


> I read all of it and appreciate you taking the time to dig up the information and post it for us.



Same here, it was very educational.


----------



## jebloomquist (Mar 23, 2014)

zora said:


> Thank you Jim.  That was very informative.
> In your opinion, is TPI worth the cost of membership?



For me,  since I am not paying for the TPI membership, yes. But, once the three free years are over, probably no. 

To evaluate the value, each person should look at the properties that tend to be available at TPI. If they are ones that you would use, then yes. I am not really interested in any that they have. I gave away the bonus week that I had, and have not used the regular week.

Jim


----------



## uscav8r (Mar 23, 2014)

jjmanthei05 said:


> I believe you do but I think you have to purchase at specific wyndham resorts to get into outrigger. Also take a look at outrigger resorts because they are fairly high point resorts and you can only use your points at the "outrigger" resorts (ie beachwalk) to stay at the exclusive outrigger resorts. So you may need to own 500,000 - 650,000 points for a week at some of those resorts. You are not allowed to pool, borrow or anything like that as far as I know. Just something to keep in mind but being able to access the outrigger resorts would be nice since I think some of them are actually beach front.
> 
> 
> 
> Jason




Beach Walk is not an Outrigger resort and is a normal CWP resort. 

OUTRIGGER RESORT CLUB® RESORTS
What is it?
Outrigger Resort Club (ORC) Members enjoy access to the following CLUB WYNDHAM® Plus resorts in Hawaii, as well as exclusive access to "Members Only" locations. These benefits are in addition to an Advance Reservation Priority (ARP) at your "home" resort.

Tell me more
The CLUB WYNDHAM Plus locations for Priority Reservations consists of:
Wyndham at Waikiki Beach Walk®
Oahu, Hawai'i
Wyndham Mauna Loa Village
Big Island, Hawai'i
Wyndham Bali Hai Villas
Kaua`i, Hawai'i
Wyndham Royal Sea Cliff
Big Island, Hawai'i
Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Resort
Big Island, Hawai'i
Wyndham Vacation Resorts Royal Garden at Waikiki
Honolulu, Hawaii

The Outrigger Resort Club locations for "Members Only" consists of:
Outrigger Kiahuna Plantation
Kaua'i, Hawai'i
Outrigger Twin Towns Resort
Coolangatta, Queensland
Outrigger Maui Eldorado
Maui, Hawai'i
Outrigger Waikiki on the Beach
Maui, Hawai'i
Outrigger Royal Kahana
Maui, Hawai'i
The Kapalua Villas
Maui, Hawai'i
Outrigger Surfers Paradise
Surfers Paradise, Queensland


Was this page helpful?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

